
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
hlpostman
Location: Bay Area / New York City / Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Linux, HTML/CSS, Sketch3

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hlpostman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hlpostman)
[https://github.com/hlpostman](https://github.com/hlpostman)

Email: postman [dot] hl [at] gmail [dot] com

Math background (along with comparative literature) from undergrad, top score
in college CS 150 course in Python, just finished month-long C and Linux
intensive. As much as I enjoyed the comparative literature work I did
alongside the math and over summers in college, it doesn't engage my brain
enough to be my full-time focus. So I'm looking for either a junior role or a
great first internship to start my career as an engineer.

------
abdalla
Location: Middlesex NJ

    
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: MS .Net, Javascript (react, angular, polymer, node), NOSQL (Mongo, ElasticSearch, Raven), SQL, Oracle
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/carlosabdalla
    
      Email: caabdalla@gmail.com
    
    

Open source contributions:

\- [https://github.com/abdalla](https://github.com/abdalla)

\- [https://www.npmjs.com/~abdalla](https://www.npmjs.com/~abdalla)

I have more than 10 years of experience in information systems (leading
projects, developing, making architecture and database)

------
robertarandazzo
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, Coffeescript, AngularJS
Angular2, Typescript, Ionic, jQuery, Bootstrap, APIs, Docker, RabbitMQ,
Laravel Framework, GIT

Resumè/CV:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo](https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo)

GitHub Profile: [https://github.com/reverserob](https://github.com/reverserob)

Email: robertarandazzo@outlook.com

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
psynikal
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Scala, Groovy, AKKA, various databases including document
and key/value, Ansible, Docker, Solr, Java tooling (Maven, etc) various AWS,
Python (dabbled in GoLang, Kotlin, Objective-C, Swift and more tech listed on
linkedin)

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/antonystubbs](http://linkedin.com/in/antonystubbs)
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/105741/antony-
stubbs](http://stackoverflow.com/users/105741/antony-stubbs)
[http://github.com/astubbs](http://github.com/astubbs)

Email: antony dot stubbs at gmail dot com

============

Over 10 years protectional development experience, started programming on
Apple IIe when I was a kid. Just finished some travel and personal projects
and looking for a remote or London contract. Have management, leadership,
architect, open source contribution and consulting experience as well. Already
worked part time and remote on my last contract while in Asia. Broad range
generalist with an interest in automation and languages, more focused on
backend technology.

------
martymclaugh
Hello Everyone!

My name is Marty, and I am a full stack rails developer and an ambitious
leader. I'm excited to help develop meaningful technologies which brighten,
and improve people's lives. Specializing in Ruby on Rails, Javascript, HTML5,
and CSS, my goal is to master many frameworks so that I can be a highly
independent developer.

I have years of management experience in highly stressful environments. This
taught me how to prioritize and juggle many tasks, manage people, deal with
diverse personalities, meet deadlines, and maintain a professional environment
to work in. I thrive in a client facing environment.

If you would like to contact me about joining your team or other opportunities
you may reach me at: martymclaugh@gmail.com

Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Onsite or Remote Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, AJAX, jQuery, HTML, CSS,
ActiveRecord, PostgreSQL, Sinatra, Heroku, Bootstrap, RSpec, and Jasmine
Résumé/CV:
[https://martymclaugh.github.io/Marty_McLaughlin_Resume.pdf](https://martymclaugh.github.io/Marty_McLaughlin_Resume.pdf)
Email: martymclaugh@gmail.com

------
marcojrf
Location: Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (within Canada)

Technologies: C/C++, Java, Python, Matlab, Ruby, Scala, Apache Spark, Autodesk
MotionBuilder, OpenGL, KinectSDK

Resume/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/salzvedel](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/salzvedel)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/marcojrfurtado/](https://github.com/marcojrfurtado/)

Email: marcojrfurtado at gmail.com

------
yannicksl
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (primary) HTML, CSS (any preprocessor), JavaScript (ES6+),
Functional programming, Angular, React, React Native, Flux/Redux, Node.js,
Webpack/Gulp, Babel, Git, TDD (secondary) OCamL, Elm, Scala, Go, Swift, Java
(Android), MongoDb, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://sparkyspace.com/files/resume_sept_2016.pdf](https://sparkyspace.com/files/resume_sept_2016.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/yannickdot](https://github.com/yannickdot)

Website : [https://sparkyspace.com](https://sparkyspace.com)

Email: yannick.l.spark@gmail.com

\----------

I’m a Front-end Engineer looking for full-time employment at a 100% remote
position.

I speak French, English and Spanish, and I’ve already been working part-time
remote at my last job.

I’m heavily interested in Functional Programming and UX, especially for the
mobile web.

I blog on my website ([https://sparkyspace.com](https://sparkyspace.com)) and
on Medium ([https://medium.com/@yannickdot](https://medium.com/@yannickdot))

------
dev1n
Location: New York, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C), Android, Groovy / Grails, Google Web Toolkit,
Python 2.7 Numpy, gensim, BeautifulSoup, matplotlib, Flask, Scrapy,
boilerpipe-python, Java, MySQL, SQLite.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0KIBvg95VdMNVFoVEhlN1ZYU2c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0KIBvg95VdMNVFoVEhlN1ZYU2c/view)

Email: dw11hurl@alum.siena.edu

===============================================

I'm a developer with backend groovy/grails and python web development. I've
got a ton of experience with Mobile application development as well as a lot
of prior experience with Java, and these days I've moved towards Python for
the backend. I worked on a few side projects, most recently I utilized the 21
inc software lib to create a web server that accepts micropayments of bitcoin
for beer ratings. I also worked on a search engine for Hacker News for
searching your user's upvoted / saved comments.

blog: [http://dhurley14.github.io](http://dhurley14.github.io)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
emilburzo
Location: Romania, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: generalist but mostly experienced in: modern Java webapps,
native Android apps, Linux Sysadmin -- always open to learning new stacks

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo)

Email: contact@emilburzo.com

More about me: [http://emilburzo.com](http://emilburzo.com)

The startups I've worked with didn't have much success, so here's some recent
personal projects:

\- [https://graticule.link](https://graticule.link) \-- privacy conscious
Android location sharing app

\- [https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/) \-- search
frontend with advanced syntax for the "Who is hiring?" thread

\- [http://ambient.emilburzo.com](http://ambient.emilburzo.com) \-- DIY
ambient monitoring (temperature/humidity so far)

\- [https://templater.emilburzo.com/](https://templater.emilburzo.com/) \-- a
tool for those quick one-time templated text generation needs

\-
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emilburzo....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emilburzo.nexus7sms)
\-- utility app that enables SMS use on the Nexus 7 LTE tablet (regular SMS
functionality was hidden/disabled from the user until Android 6.0)

------
yanganif
Location: New York City, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

• JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, jQuery, D3, SQL, MongoDB, RESTful APIs,
HTML, CSS, Git, TDD

• Mocha/Chai, Unit Testing, ES6, AJAX, NPM, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap,
Backbone.js, Webpack, Grunt

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Recent projects: [http://tidal-flux.pw/](http://tidal-flux.pw/) |
[http://bird-905.getforge.io](http://bird-905.getforge.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuemsfh4f8krdlm/Festus_Kiprop_Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuemsfh4f8krdlm/Festus_Kiprop_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer experienced with modern stacks including: React,
Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. I've built entire web apps
from front-end to back-end and everything in between. I have a passion for
creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-
ends.

I am also a quick learner with a passion for new and emerging technologies.

------
jakebasile
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (I'd prefer to stay in Austin or work remotely,
though for the right position I will move. Moving to Cleveland/Akron Ohio
would be easiest)

Technologies: Python, Go (golang), Clojure, Bash, Zsh, Postgres

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile](https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile)

Résumé: Please email me for complete resume.

Email: jake at jakebasile dotcom

I'm an engineer seven years into my career, and I was most recently the first
hire at a startup that helped small campgrounds manage their business. That
was written top to bottom in Clojure(Script) and used Datomic. Before that, I
headed up an internal tooling team at Mutual Mobile getting into some of the
more dynamic parts of Python. I enjoy solving problems. Sometimes that means I
write code, but other times it means I help find the root cause and solve that
with a new idea, process, or even find out it isn't really a problem. I've
managed small teams of developers as a team/tech lead and would love to do so
again.

------
sumitjami
Location: Bangalore, India.

Remote: Nope.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Openstack(django, flask, cherrypy..., Oslo-libs),
AngularJS, C, C++, Sql, Qt, Haskell (in decreasing order of experience)

Resume: [https://goo.gl/znCpzU](https://goo.gl/znCpzU) (google-drive)

email: inside cv

[https://github.com/sum12/python-rtmbot](https://github.com/sum12/python-
rtmbot) \- personal bot for use on daily basis.
([https://github.com/sum12/python-
rtmbot/blob/master/lib.py](https://github.com/sum12/python-
rtmbot/blob/master/lib.py))

[https://github.com/sum12/songbook](https://github.com/sum12/songbook) \-
dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice.

[https://github.com/sum12/spreader](https://github.com/sum12/spreader) \-
speed reader, speed controls, play-pause, qt-experiment.

------
michaelchisari
Michael Chisari

~~~

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript/ES6, React, JQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, Node.js, PHP,
Python & Much More.

Resume: [http://michael.chisari.us](http://michael.chisari.us)

Email: michael@chisari.us

~~~

I'm a developer with full stack and front-end experience. I've got a ton of
experience with Javascript as well as a lot of prior experience with PHP, and
these days I've moved towards Python and Node for the backend. I worked on a
decentralized open source social network called Appleseed for a long while as
well. The code is available still in my github.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
chisari-973074a8](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-chisari-973074a8)

[https://github.com/michaelchisari](https://github.com/michaelchisari)

[https://twitter.com/michaelchisari](https://twitter.com/michaelchisari)

I'm located in West Hollywood, and available for FTE. I also have a lot of
experience working remotely.

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Some level of remote-friendliness preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, if relocation expenses are provided.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
narthur157
Location: New York Remote: Would like to have an office, but remote option is
nice. Willing to relocate: Yes, to almost anywhere. Technologies:
Redux/React/Flux, Jasmin, Expect, Bower, REST, Unity, Systems Programming,
others Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1m-BI6LBj_WAkVpSbSDMY8d3u...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1m-BI6LBj_WAkVpSbSDMY8d3uqrvfSqIAQIIG9_wApCk/edit?usp=sharing)

Hello! I'm a recent college grad from SUNY Binghamton, looking to work with
new tech, be it VR, new JS frameworks, backend programming in Erlang, etc.

I am a product oriented developer - meaning that I care about how my code
affects users as much as other devs. I'm an easy going person but I'm not
satisfied unless I'm getting things done.

I just spent the last 3 months doing bike tours, festivals and hackathons in
Europe and now I'm ready to get back to work.

Email: narthur157@gmail.com

------
chlee
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: MOOCs, EdTech and online education (in the technology and
programming space), specifically with experiences in content/curriculum
development and product management.

Resume/CV:

\--[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheng-han-
lee-97b12920](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheng-han-lee-97b12920)

\--[https://www.udacity.com/course/data-analyst-nanodegree--
nd00...](https://www.udacity.com/course/data-analyst-nanodegree--nd002)

\--[http://blog.udacity.com/author/chenghanlee](http://blog.udacity.com/author/chenghanlee)

email: lee.chenghan at gmail.com

\-- Was one of the early employees at Udacity and helped design and teach 3
online courses on Parallel Programming, Data Science, and Java

\-- Lead the design and implementation of the Data Science Nanodegree at
Udacity

\-- Looking for remote consulting and/or contracting opportunities

\-- Thanks for reading and looking forward to talk to you

------
ashleysmithgpu
Location: London, UK

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possibly short term

Technologies: Vulkan, C++, OpenGL, real-time graphics, GPU/CPU optimisations,
embedded Linux, research, ray tracing

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/ashleysmithgpu](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/ashleysmithgpu)
or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashleysmithgpu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashleysmithgpu)

Email: contact through PM on any site

I'm looking for a contracting position in London or remote. I have 8+ years of
c/c++ experience and 6+ years experience of graphics
programming/optimisation/research. Recently I have been involved in Vulkan,
OpenGL ES and in-development extensions for drivers on Android. I also have
games industry console experience as-well as exoteric embedded devices.

Maybe you need help porting your game to Vulkan or are looking for someone to
help profile/optimise your rendering on mobile?

------
yogodoshi
Location: Curitiba, Brazil Remote: Yes (used to) Willing to relocate: yes

tl;dr: Product oriented full stack developer (Ruby/ front-end) with 9+ years
of experience.

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, jQuery, ReactJS, Javascript
(ES6), SLIM, SASS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Sidekiq, MongoDB, Heroku, S3, Intercom,
Mixpanel, RSpec, Capybara, Jasmine....

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi](http://linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi) Github:
[https://github.com/yogodoshi](https://github.com/yogodoshi) Twitter:
[http://twitter.com/yogodoshi](http://twitter.com/yogodoshi) Email: yogodoshi
at gmail.com

Looking forward to work with people who strive to be better everyday, in
companies that care A LOT about the quality of their product/ service and has
different challenges then those I'm used to :)

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Clojure, C#, Haskell, Elixir;
/secondary/ Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com /// gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

============================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years.

In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance, preferably, big and long-term contracts, jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.com](http://alexmaslakov.com)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
nish1500
Location: London, UK Remote: No Willing to Relocate: London, Toronto, Berlin
or Amsterdam (will need a work visa)

Technologies: \- Front-End: JavaScript (AngularJS, ReactJS) and CSS3 \- Back-
End: NodeJS, WordPress (20+ plugins made), PHP (Laravel), SQlite, MySQL \-
Cloud: DO, Apache, Nginx

Resume: -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4njryee00mv5mcs/Nish_Resume.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4njryee00mv5mcs/Nish_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Personal Projects: - [http://formcraft-wp.com/](http://formcraft-wp.com/) \-
[https://formcrafts.com/](https://formcrafts.com/)

Accounting drop-out and self-taught full-stack developer with 4+ years of
experience, and numerous successful personal projects. Passionate about design
and UX. Looking to work with an early to mid stage startup.

Email: nishantagrawal234 at gmail

------
xaranke
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (US only)

Technologies: Javascript (D3, Leaflet, React), R, Python (Pandas, Django)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/k84cmnr66759urd/resume2016.pdf?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/k84cmnr66759urd/resume2016.pdf?dl=0)

Github: github.com/xaranke

Website: kshitijaranke.com

Email: kshitij.aranke@gmail.com

------
codez
JH3Y TOMPKINS

==============================

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, node,
stylus, sass, less, react, redux, riot, TDD/BDD, angular, backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! (Good Angular experience) Keen to help people solve problems and create
cool experiences! Fortunate enough to have worked with some big names and open
to various types of opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from
you. Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
localdomain
Location: Chicago, IL, United States

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: I'm open to relocation (but not to the bay area)

Technologies: Python, Flask, C++, Go, Perl, NodeJS, CI (Jenkins, CircleCI), CM
(Puppet, Ansible, Salt), Containers (Docker, Rancher, ECS), VoIP
(SIP/WebRTC/Freeswitch/Asterisk)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.charlierwolf.com/resume.pdf](http://www.charlierwolf.com/resume.pdf)
[https://github.com/charliewolf](https://github.com/charliewolf)

Email: charlie@wolf.is

I'm a full stack developer (primarily Python but have also been using a decent
amount of C++11 and Go recently) and DevOps person looking for my next
challenge as I'm currently on a contract for a project that is ending soon.
Open to backend/DevOps/sales engineering/security positions. Full time
positions preferred.

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, Angular,
browserify, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, TDD,
BDD, webpack

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/), I
can give you pdf version via email.

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. Javascript is almost native language for me. Also I have good math
and computer science background. Sometimes I write posts about js things
(React, redux, webpack, canvas)
[https://medium.com/@lavrton](https://medium.com/@lavrton)

------
virjog
Location: Edison, NJ/New York City area

Remote: I prefer to work on site.

Willing to relocate: To NYC

Technologies: Java (Spring), C++, JavaScript (Node.js & jQuery), UI Design,
SQL, Git, SVN

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6cjpbgybt3xorq3/ViralJoganiResume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6cjpbgybt3xorq3/ViralJoganiResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: viraljogani@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/virjog](https://github.com/virjog)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/viraljogani](https://linkedin.com/in/viraljogani)

Behance: [https://behance.net/virjog](https://behance.net/virjog)

Personal: [http://viraljogani.com](http://viraljogani.com)

------
benpetersen

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: Preferred.
      Willing to relocate: Yes.
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Flask, Backbone, Postgres, Heroku, AWS
      Résumé/CV: E-mail please
      Email: hi@benjaminpetersen.com (https://benjaminpetersen.com)
    

Most recently, I was working at a fintech startup as a full stack developer on
a small engineering team. We ran a Backbone SPA connected to a Flask backend
on Heroku with some redis mixed in. I learned the code base quickly and grew
into a leadership role. I'd like to leverage my existing experience focused on
backend api work as well as explore more of a frontend focus. I am a self-
taught developer with three years of experience and a background in
mathematics and statistics at the master's level.

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Russia/Belarus

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, SQL

GitHub: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky)

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2STtRYWQ-
uzeFNhQnd2b0JiN0U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2STtRYWQ-
uzeFNhQnd2b0JiN0U/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nordmann89@gmail.com

Passionate Java developer with 6+ years of experience. Currently employed by
the US National Hockey League and delivering awesome open-source technologies
(check out my github!) Eager to move and relocate, please contact me with any
questions! Cheers :)

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to a different product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks. I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

------
03211923
Current Location: Princeton NJ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Wherever the right opportunity is. Since Bay area
has the most action in tech, that will be the best.

Technologies: Have written code mostly in Java, a bit in C/C++. Cloudera
Certified Hadoop Developer (but no production experience), Spark aware. Open
for learning Erlang / Go / Scala, Machine Learning.

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/vj2016

Résumé/CV: 15 years of experience in different roles (developer, manager,
architect, product owner) in different domains (finance, telecom,
manufacturing). Teams that I managed were motivated, performing & tech savvy;
and I was considered technically competent and polite. Looking for fast-paced,
cross-functional role. For detailed resume, please email. Will need H1
transfer. (H1 valid for 3 more years).

Email: write.to.vivekj (at) gmail

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
ionis_
Location: Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and all related)

Résumé/CV: [http://ionisolarz.com/](http://ionisolarz.com/),
[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

\---

Hi, my name is Jonathan I'm a software developer working with several
technologies but mainly .NET and PHP

I’m a passionate software practitioner involved in a variety of languages and
frameworks with several years of experience and responsibilities. I'm always
eager to confront new technologies and surpass myself. I want to keep learning
and growing as a software developer, working in challenging endeavors and
using all my experience to improve the product and the team I work with.

------
robotmayo
Location: New York City (NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.JS, JavaScript, SQL, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WCjHqoKXPZu1J-gEAGfAC-I0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WCjHqoKXPZu1J-gEAGfAC-I0_dPXvvF4aBjR5Ilaz9o/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: officialnigel@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/robotmayo](https://github.com/robotmayo)

Born and raised in New York City I am a JavaScript/NodeJs developer that has
worked with and deployed applications onto AWS. Ive used S3, EC2, SQS, SNS and
SES. In my spare time I like helping new developers also I am an operator of
the #learnjavascript channel on freenode. Im looking for a place where I can
learn new things and grow as a developer.

------
dexterchief

      Location: Ottawa, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node.js/Javascript(ES6/7), Ruby, Rails, TDD, GraphQL, React, React-Router, Postgres, NoSQL (MongoDB, ArangoDB), Docker, *nix, graph-databases
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/mikewilliamson
      Email: mike@korora.ca
    

=======================

I'm a full-stack Javascript/Ruby dev and linux geek looking for a place where
stuff I write makes an impact: on users, on the organization. I built
[https://www.usesth.is](https://www.usesth.is). It's end to end Javascript:
React/React-Router/Express/GraphQL/Node.js/ArangoDB(V8 in the database!).

------
pi_neutrino
Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Oo, possibly, for the right role

Technologies: Ruby (mainly Rails, plus much of its vast and gorgeous gem
ecosystem), Javascript (vanilla, Node, Express, jQuery (plus much of its vast
and gorgeous plugin ecosystem), Knockout, Backbone, Marionette, a wee bit of
Angular, Underscore, Coffeescript), SQL (MySQL, Postgres, Sqlite), MongoDB,
CSS/SASS/Compass, Bootstrap, Python (vanilla, Django, Bottle), PHP (vanilla,
plus a zillion frameworks), Git, Github/Bitbucket, Capistrano, Rackspace, AWS,
Codeship, Chef, Ubuntu Server, Nginx, Apache.

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/mikeyclarke](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/mikeyclarke)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

------
bmoresbest55
Location: Northeast U.S. (DC to Boston)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Between DC and Boston

Technologies: Java(Spring, Android, Web), Python(Django),
Javascript(AngularJS, jQuery, etc.), HTML/CSS, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL),
NoSQL(MongoDB), Bash, Tomcat, Nginx, Apache2, Digital Ocean/AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rjVvPsGJ1tmnkLSugu-
Lh0rH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rjVvPsGJ1tmnkLSugu-
Lh0rH1jeYmYCDMAlLttImA68/edit?usp=sharing)

Email:josh.r.wiegand@gmail.com

I am actively looking for a new opportunity. I have been working since 2014
developing web applications. I also enjoy native mobile application
development. I attempt to contribute to open source projects I like when time
allows.

------
hartator
I am currently looking for a CTO position in either an early or medium size
startup or a tech lead position in a larger organization.

Location: Austin, TX

Remote: I prefer to work on site, but open to work remote.

Willing to relocate: To SF and the Bay Area

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS, React, MongoDB, Web APIs, Cloud platforms
also an interest in Elixir/Phoenix, iOS dev., and Machine Learning (experience
in Caffe, Tensorflow and Neon)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/julien-bayegy-54889851?trk=hp-
id...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/julien-bayegy-54889851?trk=hp-identity-
photo)

Github: [https://github.com/hartator/](https://github.com/hartator/)

Email: hartator [usual at] gmail.com

------
BenderV
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (tensorflow, scikit, pandas, keras, django, flask), JS
(node, express, react) & Linux/C

Résumé/CV: benderv.com/files/cv-benjaminderville.pdf

Email: benderville@gmail.com

Interests: Machine Learning, startups but also travelling (backpack), reading
book, running/swimming/hiking/boxing,.... Learning new things, etc.

Website [http://benderv.com](http://benderv.com)

Github [https://github.com/BenderV](https://github.com/BenderV)

\--

Hi, I'm looking for an internship (6 months/February) as a software developer
& data-science, preferably in SF. Shoot me an email!

PS: I'm currently in SF during this month (September). Shot me an email or a
tweet (@ben_derv) to meet up!

------
beneills
Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, C, Ruby, Java, Python, Rust, Rails, Linux + other
web technologies

Projects: [https://beneills.com](https://beneills.com)

Github: [https://github.com/beneills](https://github.com/beneills)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/beneills](https://www.linkedin.com/in/beneills)

Email: ben AT beneills DOT com

I’ve been travelling in Europe for the last few months, working on some of my
own projects, and now I’m keen to join a small, focused team. I'm experienced
in the industry and personally across a broad range of technologies, and am
interested in a full-time position.

------
tfb
SEEKING WORK

I'm a full stack expert with years of experience ranging from modern web dev
to robotics & embedded systems to gaming engines. Passionate about great tools
and great design and I enjoy pushing technology to the next level.

Location: Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node.js w/ Babel, WebPack, React.js w/
Flux, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB), SQL (MySQL), Linux, Git,
Embedded Systems (C, C++), whatever you need!

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTVE)

Email: See Résumé :)

[https://github.com/timbur](https://github.com/timbur)

------
Tan__
Hello again, Hacker News! :)

Location: New York, New York

Remote: I am available for remote work.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Javascript, jQuery, Angular, React, Node, xCode, Apache Cordova,
HTML/CSS, Sass, Photoshop, PHP, WordPress, JSON, XML, AJAX.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams)
[https://twitter.com/t4nwill](https://twitter.com/t4nwill)

Email: tanise.williams@icloud.com

------
Kasutajanimi
Location: St.Petersburg, Moscow (Russia), Bangkok (Thailand)

Remote: possible (consider remote and in-site as well)

Willing to relocate: possible (discussible upon request)

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, NodeJS, React, DevOps, Linux, Server
Automation, Chef, Docker, RSpec, Selenium, MongodDB, Postgres, Express,
Angular, Backbone

Resume/CV: Please check my Linkedin profile for latest up-to-date information
about my experience: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/iliya-
stepanov-82790261](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iliya-stepanov-82790261)

Email: kristionas@yandex.ru

I'm software architect with 6+ years of web development experience. Please
check my Linkedin for more info. You can contact me in Skype: nyappyfox

------
bradolegovich
Location: US, San Francisco(Looking for visa sponsorship)

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies:Android, Java, Kotlin, iOS, Object Oriented Development, Android
SDK, Android Studio, Xcode, UI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk/view?usp=sharing)

Email:i.thealeksandr@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en](https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en)

Currently working as Android Developer in Tokyo and looking for an opportunity
in the US, preferably in SF. I have 5 years experience in mobile development.

------
atkovacs
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies (roughly descending order of familiarity): Scala, Git, Linux,
FreeBSD, TDD, C, Matlab, LaTeX, EE, Python, PHP, CSS (Bootstrap),
Javascript/React

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxEKMNUsku5cTXdBTmowX3RCOF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxEKMNUsku5cTXdBTmowX3RCOFE)

Email: akovacs101386@gmail.com

============

I am an electrical engineer and a software engineer always willing to learn
new technologies. Currently my chosen title is junior full-stack developer as
I would like to work in a web development job where I have responsibilities
from back to front. I am interested in a full-time position or projects of a
few months' length.

------
premasagar
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Remote - I’m from the UK, living in Portugal
      Remote: Only remote work
      Willing to relocate: No
      Availability: up to 3 days per week
      Technologies: JavaScript (front-end and Node.js), SVG, CSS, HTML
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/premasagar
      Email: p@premasagar.com
    

Website: [http://premasagar.com](http://premasagar.com)

Recent projects include: data visualization of social inclusion, a
Meteor/React-based community voting app; a Node.js web scraping spider; an SVG
generator; and a test suite for a legal document generator. I’m happy to share
details.

------
iagorodriguez
Location: Santiago de Chile

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No :)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, Ember

Resume/CV: Public Profile:
[https://es.linkedin.com/in/iagorodriguez](https://es.linkedin.com/in/iagorodriguez),
latest: [http://www.fluxero.com/](http://www.fluxero.com/),
[https://www.direcon.gob.cl/chile-in-
data/acuerdos.html](https://www.direcon.gob.cl/chile-in-data/acuerdos.html)

Email: iago.rodriguez.lopez@gmail.com

Mainly I am a rails developer. I also have strong experience working on
Javascript (ember.js and D3.js), Python, Postgre and Mongo.

------
jawknee
Location: San Lorenzo, CA (Near SF)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, MeteorJS, MongoDB, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XyGJOCjRGq32-eSphnxTFaXa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XyGJOCjRGq32-eSphnxTFaXadPVsMe3ngsM7BoVGBPU)

Email:johnnielo50@gmail.com

Here's a link to my portfolio page.
[http://www.johnnielo.me/](http://www.johnnielo.me/)

My most recent side project.
[https://www.papernotes.co/welcome](https://www.papernotes.co/welcome)

I'm looking to join a strong team. Looking to work in something meaningful!

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: No. I've tried remote and didn't like it at all.

Willing to Relocate: I've been actively looking for work in San Franciso.

Technologies: I'm most likely to pass a test using Python, Clojure,
PostgreSQL, but I'm interested in learning other technologies, such as Ruby,
Haskell, etc. I'm all Linux, comfortable in the command line and capable of
basic server deployments.

resume / CV:

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbtdbt](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbtdbt)

Please email me for my complete resume.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com (my name is David)

------
melanchroes
Location: Newark, NJ / NYC

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Python, Flask, NumPy, Linux/Shell, Node, Express, Docker,
AWS/DigitalOcean/Heroku, SQL, SCSS, Redux, GraphQL/Relay, C/C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/edmundkorley](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edmundkorley),
[https://github.com/emkk](https://github.com/emkk)

Email: korley [dot] em [at] gmail [dot] com

A young non-traditional 'shelf'-taught software engineer. Used to work with
pipets and cells (biomedical research), now playing with pixels and bytes
(full-stack and a bit of ML).

------
kevinburke
I'm available for consulting work, with a minimum contract duration of one
month. I've worn many hats at Twilio (eng #20 or so) and at Shyp (eng #5), and
can help you improve your software in a number of ways.

A fuller description of the things I can do for your team and your company can
be found here: [https://burke.services](https://burke.services).

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Javascript, Python, PHP, Bash, PostgreSQL, Ansible, NGINX,
Haproxy, general security best practices, Performance tuning, Testing

Résumé/CV: [https://burke.services](https://burke.services)

Email: kev+consulting@inburke.com

------
crisopolis
Location: St. Petersburg, Florida, USA (remote worker)

Remote: Absolutely, currently already am!

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere.

Frontend Technologies: REACT VUE.JS JAVASCRIPT

Backend Technologies: MONGODB POSTGRESQL NODE (JavaScript) ELIXIR RUBY

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.pdf](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/combsco](https://github.com/combsco)

GitLab:
[https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects](https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects)

Email: hey@chriscombs.me

Seeking to be your next Frontend, Backend or Fullstack Developer!

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with technical help to make required changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging sites, Continuous Integration and code reviews

Email: sw@seanw.org

------
colshacol
I am absolutely passionate about this work. It is all that I love to do. I
study and code all day every day. I am a humble guy, open to pay negotiation,
relocation, remote, learning new technologies etc. My deep understanding of
core JavaScript allows me to learn new tools and frameworks easily.

Location: Dallas, Texas

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Vanilla JavaScript, Pug/Jade, Sass/SCSS, Stylus,
jQuery (eww), React, Angular, Vue, MobX, Node, Express, MongoDB, Webpack,
Gulp, Linux, Bash, CoffeeScript, CSON, JSON, AJAX, Git, PHP, Ruby, and more.

Resume: [http://bit.ly/2cka6Kf](http://bit.ly/2cka6Kf)

Email: colshacol@gmail.com

------
spmonish
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: C/C++(Embedded/Firmware), Python/R(Data Science and Analysis),
Javascript, HTML/CSS(Web/Hybrid Mobile Apps)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/monishsp](https://www.linkedin.com/in/monishsp)
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8AaPRcssKT6QmltWS01RG9UbF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8AaPRcssKT6QmltWS01RG9UbFE)
[https://github.com/spgitmonish](https://github.com/spgitmonish)

Email: monishsp@gmail.com

------
hrdk_dubal
Location: India(Agency) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: NA Technologies:
Unity, Cocos2d-x and Unreal game engines, WordPress, Laravel, CodeIgniter,
Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL, HTML5, JavaScript, jQuery and CSS3. Email:
contact@timeloop.in

Hello, everyone! We are a development studio (Timeloop Technologies Private
Limited) in India. We specialize in game, web and VR content development. If
your business is looking to outsource projects related to VR games and apps,
we would love to work with you. You can find us at
[http://www.timeloop.in/](http://www.timeloop.in/).

------
caiohdf
SEEKING WORK

Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: it depends

Technologies:

    
    
      • Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop
      • HTML, JS, SCSS, Angular.js, Bootstrap
      • PHP, Meteor.JS, Ionic, Java, MySQL, Oracle
    

Abstract: Mainly I have been working as a Product Manager, but I also have
strong skills in UX / UI and also front dev. I have ran my own business for a
while too.

12+ years of experience with Web, Desktop and Mobile.

Résumé/CV:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/caiohdf](https://br.linkedin.com/in/caiohdf) \-
[http://caioferreira.me](http://caioferreira.me)

Email: caiohdf@gmail.com

------
samb1729
Location: Leicester, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang, Java, C#/.NET, Javascript, Scala, MySQL/PostgreSQL,
Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: sambroughton at hotmail.co.uk

I'm a mostly self-taught, NON-graduate, 22 year old former CompSci student
looking to start a career in software development using everything I've learnt
over the past 10 years or so. Solid problem solving skills and a decent
understanding of development practices albeit without experience backing it
up. I like to contribute to open source every now and then at
[https://github.com/sambooo](https://github.com/sambooo).

------
ddorian43
Location: AL/EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R..).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
bakies

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Willing to commute north of Boston
      Technologies: Java, Go, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vKMxxmGT-yr-QqrmZML7kfQy1sRnYuXaARDWHdlERiA/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: jon@baki.es
    

Looking for internships/co-op for spring semester (Jan-May) Looking mostly for
backend work. Self taught Java started the summer before high school and have
been learning since then for the last 7 years. Currently a junior at Wentworth
Institute of Technology in Boston.

------
aarongeisler
\- Location: Los Angeles

\- Remote: Yes

\- Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Technologies: AWS, Node, React, C#, Obj-C, MySQL, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Unity3D

\- LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-
geisler-7236314b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-geisler-7236314b)

\- GitHub: [http://github.com/aaron9000](http://github.com/aaron9000)

\- Email: aaron.geisler.sloth@gmail.com

Significant experience at small & medium sized startups. Built applications
used by millions and had several products featured by Apple, Google, and
KickStarter. I have a few years of management experience as well.

------
aburan28
Location: Washington DC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python,Blockchain,Cryptocurrency
development,DevOps,Flask/Django,AWS,Jenkins,Travis,Puppet,HBase Résumé/CV:
[https://aburan.io/resume.pdf](https://aburan.io/resume.pdf) Email:
aburan28@gmail.com LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
buran-66277a35](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-buran-66277a35)

------
aviraldg
Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/export?format=pdf&id=1xuF-J...](https://docs.google.com/document/export?format=pdf&id=1xuF-
JKNouC_Cm6T3MWpjV0frw9pUHE17WkawRHT_trg)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

I'm an experienced full-stack developer looking for software development
internships for the coming summer or remote work.

------
DantePuglisi
Location: Buenos Aires Remote: Yes Recolation: Yes Technology: iOS Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9Wc-ROCe-
SYNW1sMUhVNDBiTm...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9Wc-ROCe-
SYNW1sMUhVNDBiTm8) Email: dantejpuglisi@gmail.com

\-----

My name's Dante, I'm 19 years old and I've been working at Argentina's most
read newspper for almost 2 years developing it's apps (and leading some of
them too). I really like where I am but I want to work and live abroad so
relocating or working remote is ideal for me.

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, WebRTC Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead in telecom based software
product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and problem
solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn new
languages and technologies.

------
anechol
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front end development, PHP and Wordpress

Résumé/CV: \- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashley-
echols-826088106](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashley-echols-826088106) \-
[https://github.com/anechol](https://github.com/anechol) \-
[http://anechol.github.io](http://anechol.github.io)

Email: ashleyne92@gmail.com

Would love to be given a chance to land a Junior Front End position. Eager to
learn JS frameworks such as Angular or React as well.

------
alex-yo
Location: Poland, Europe (CET+1/2)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 15 years of full stack experience (programming, administering,
DBA, organizing trainings, integrating different things using plenty of
languages at the same time).

    
    
      Commercial experience with: Java, C++, Python, PostgreSQL, SQL, GIS, Javascript, Ruby (and some more).
    
      During all the years I have also used hundreds of libraries, and worked in dozens of different projects, and industries.
    
      Many years of working remote in a multinational team.
    

Résumé/CV: email me if needed

Email: llloooluuulooolll@gmail.com

------
dorianm

      Current Location: London
      Desired Locations: London, San Francisco, New York, Berlin
      Remote: Yes, but office and freedom to work remotely preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby / Rails / JavaScript / CoffeeScript (worked with Angular but would prefer working with React).
      Résumé/CV: https://doma.io/resume/Dorian-Marie.pdf
      Email: dorian@doma.io
    

I am looking for a 6-months internship that would lead to a longer term
position.

I am allowed to work in the US under the J1 visa.

------
jessemdavis
Location: Boston/Providence

Remote: yes, although it would be my first time

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, AWS, Linux, Java

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessemdavis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessemdavis)

Email: jesse dot michael dot davis at gmail dot com

I'm actively looking for a new position. I've been working the last 3 years as
devops, and would like to move towards a split of software and infrastructure
engineering. I'm also interested in Scala, Go, Docker and deployment
automation with Kubernetes/Mesos/etc.

------
SITZ
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands (Current)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Java, Javascript (Full stack Engineer)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/siteshshrivastava](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siteshshrivastava)

Email: siteshshrivastava@gmail.com

I am Sitesh, looking for exciting opportunities (Preferably around Blockchain,
Artificial Intelligence, Augmented Reality). Previously have been a Software
Engineer, Quant in High Frequency Trading and Founder of two startups over
last 4 years since graduating with Computer Science.

------
guselnikov
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Xcode, AppCode, SQL, Firebase, Parse, Core
Data, FMDB, REST, Jenkins, Bitrise, Travis, Testflight, Crashlytics,
Hockeyapp, Analytics, a little bit of Javascript, Node.js, Ruby, websockets.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi](https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi)

Email: guselnikov@me.com

\---------

Hello! I'm iOS Software Engineer with more than 4 years of iOS software
development experience. I'm looking for interesting project to be involved in
it. :)

------
jeanlucas

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript (mainly), Elixir
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1h1j4ZHgHeSdRygoPXIPtOBBByVWaftKMO8DNf_E2crE/
      Email: jean[at]yiom.com.br
    
    

Developer with experience working remote with startups/companies in USA and
London. I also made some contracts for small projects like MVP using Ember.js,
D3.js, and python. Willing to learn new technologies, and a huge fan of linux
here :)

------
ikoveshnikov
Location: Ufa, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (in future, but not in this year)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Linux Kernel, Yocto linux, git, TCP/IP, bash and
python scripting

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzfy9e3hXqLwWFJUUlJucmJPbE...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzfy9e3hXqLwWFJUUlJucmJPbE0)

Email: ikoveshnik@gmail.com

I have experience in:

\- linux userspace applications development (C, C++, Boost). Implementation of
networking protocols.

\- linux and u-boot bring up for new devices

\- maintaining linux distro based on yocto project

\- Git

\- OpenDataPlane-based applications development

\- contributing to Open Source projects

------
nachiketd
Location: Maryland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded C, MATLAB, Python, Java, 3GPP LTE, Wi- Fi 802.11
a/b/g/n ac, XML

Résumé/CV:[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3575704/Nachiket_Dessai_...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3575704/Nachiket_Dessai_Resume.pdf)

Email:nachiketdessai@gmail.com

Looking for a entry/mid level position in Embedded systems. I have worked for
about 4 years developing algorithms for 4G LTE. Skilled in developing
automated test frameworks in Perl and MATLAB.

------
VG77
Role: DevOps

Location: Hungary

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: DevOps activity, continuous integration, continuous delivery,
release management, automated deployment, Ansible, Puppet: automated
configuration management, Jenkins, Maven, Ant, Nexus, Artifactory, bash &
Python scripting, build systems, Linux (CentOS)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/today/influencer?authorId=184353719](https://www.linkedin.com/today/influencer?authorId=184353719)

Email: in the profile

Other: devops guy...and very much interested in security

------
vonmoltke
Location: Dallas, TX | remote, local, or relocate to [Austin/Houston/San
Antonio, TX - Atlanta, GA - anywhere in Florida - Chicago, IL - DC metro -
Research Triangle, NC - Seattle, WA - Boston, MA] | full-time, contract (for
the right opportunity)

Stack: C, Java, Python, Matlab

Stack [rusty]: Fortran, C++, Verilog, VHDL

Non-stack: electronics troubleshooting, electronics test, requirements
analysis, design or experiments, manufacturing support, real-time software,
digital signal processing, systems engineering[1], natural language processing

Resume: [http://wmkrug.com/WayneKrug.pdf](http://wmkrug.com/WayneKrug.pdf)

Contact: see resume

I would like to get back to hardware-focused development, but I realize at
this point I am more attractive as a Java backend/systems developer. I think
my ideal role would be "big" embedded (real-time, non-GUI code running on a
full hardware platform with either an RTOS or soft-real-time server OS).
Failing that, my next preference would be something oriented towards
distributed Java applications (Hadoop, plain ol' sockets and REST, etc.) I'm
open to any type of company; I mainly want good tools, flexible scheduling, a
quiet environment, and no government contracting/security bullshit (after 14
years I'm tired of it).

I have a variety of experience acquired on my slightly winding career. I like
variety and being a multidisciplined engineer. In addition to the electrical,
systems, and software engineering experience I have some basic-level
mechanical engineering knowledge.

I have a couple irons in the fire at the moment, but I have some bandwidth
left at the moment.

[1] This requires explanation. My experience is in systems engineering by the
INCOSE definition[2], not IT systems engineering. Adding to the title/skill
confusion, I'm a decent sysadmin and know my way around Linux. I am not, IMO,
good enough to get paid to be a sysadmin/devops/IT systems engineer. I don't
really have a desire to be, either.

[2]
[http://www.incose.org/practice/whatissystemseng.aspx](http://www.incose.org/practice/whatissystemseng.aspx)

------
sdoowpilihp
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, PHP, Ruby, Redis, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Percona,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Nginx + the usual web frameworks

Résumé/CV: [http://pvw.io](http://pvw.io)

Email: phil -> pvw.io

\---------------------------------------

Hi! My name is Philip, and I am a software engineer with more than 10 years of
experience developing consumer applications at scale. I have developed iOS
applications and websites that service millions of users daily. I’d love to
chat about how I can help you!

------
hereonbusiness
Location: EU, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ansible, AWS, Git, JS, Linux, Node, Nginx, PHP, Python,
RabbitMQ, Ruby, SQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Vagrant, ...

Résumé/CV: please email

Email: gpedic [at] gmail.com

I'm considering relocating to Amsterdam and will be there for a week this
month to experience the city (~ Sept. 2-9), I would be open to interviewing or
just grabbing a cup of coffee while I'm there, just shoot me an email.

5+ years of experience, my last job was remote (full-time) at a NY based
startup as a back-end dev, so having a remote possibility would be nice.

------
nickshater
Location: Richmond, Va

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS/jQuery

Resume:
[https://www.nickshater.com/resume.pdf](https://www.nickshater.com/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://www.nickshater.com](https://www.nickshater.com)

Github: [http://www.github.com/nickshater](http://www.github.com/nickshater)

E-mail: nick@nickshater.com

Seeking a Junior Front End Developer position with opportunity to develop my
skills and transition into full stack.

------
johnnydu

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Java. Interested in learning other technologies.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/a/berkeley.edu/file/d/0Bx9NPTUcGft_eTRQa0ozYTdpYXM/view?usp=sharing
      Email: johnnydu@berkeley.edu
    

Hello, I am a recent graduate looking to start my first job. I am interested
in positions as a backend engineer or full stack engineer.

------
kidnoodle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SciPy/Numpy, R, Java, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[http://greenape.github.io/cv/j_gray_cv.pdf](http://greenape.github.io/cv/j_gray_cv.pdf)

Email: j.gray@soton.ac.uk

I'm just finishing up a PhD in complex systems simulation and social
statistics, where I've mostly been crunching social survey data, and building
agent-based models in Python. Looking to apply my data wrangling and python
powers to interesting problems.

------
anthnguyen94
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Ruby on Rails, C++, AngularJS, Node, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/jrDw6X](http://goo.gl/jrDw6X)

Email: anthony.nguyen(at)queensu.ca

Github: anthonyn60

My name's Anthony and I'm a CE and Economics student set to graduate in
December. I have previous internship and project experience. I've worked on
web and mobile, Qt, bots, etc. I'm highly adaptable as a developer and learn
fast. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
rrrrrh
Location: currently in SE Asia, UTC+7

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, not for the next year

Technologies: JavaScript ( both front-end and back-end ), C#, Angular, React,
SASS/LESS, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/U8A34o](https://goo.gl/U8A34o) (generic resume)

Email: (in the CV)

Not actively looking for a job. But the best jobs are never available when
someone is looking. So I post my contact details here, in every month.

What I like to do is deliver products for the business which real people use.

Feel free to contact me.

------
arelangi
SEEKING WORK

Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Cassandra, Docker, Mesos, AWS, Linux, PHP, JS, HTML

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-
relangi-0a42878](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-relangi-0a42878)

Email: arelangi@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/arelangi/](https://github.com/arelangi/)

Website: [http://adityarelangi.com/](http://adityarelangi.com/)

------
xavor
Location: Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, C#, Delphi, Java, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hc8n58qq1i5bwz3/Reuben%20Mallaby%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hc8n58qq1i5bwz3/Reuben%20Mallaby%20-%20CV%20EN.pdf?dl=0)

Email: reuben at mallaby.me

LinkedIn:
[https://ch.linkedin.com/in/reubenmallaby](https://ch.linkedin.com/in/reubenmallaby)

------
evm9

      Location: Calabasas, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: With a good relocation package, willing to relocate to DTLA/Santa Monica
      Technologies: React, Vue, Redux, Ruby, Rails, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: E-mail
      GitHub: github.com/matisoffn
      Email: noah at matisoff dot me
    

Looking to do full-stack development ideally with React or Vue and Redux, and
some back-end development ideally in Ruby, Python, or JavaScript.

------
dyep49
Location: Currently In New York City, but I'll be in Southeast Asia from
October - March.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django), JavaScript (Express, React, D3), Ruby (Rails),
Docker, Ansible, Kubernetes, Jenkins, Travis, Terraform, AWS, Azure, Bluemix

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/h9hyivkqhcd3ko8/resume2.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/h9hyivkqhcd3ko8/resume2.pdf?dl=0)

Email: dyephn@gmail.com

------
eu2016
Location: London(UK)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. If accommodation provided.

Technologies: Full Stack - Linux, Python, Django, (Postgre)SQL, etc +Business
skills

Résumé/CV: Technical Support and Account Manager for a London startup

Email: jj306 (at) yahoo.com

-I started in 2014 to learn the technologies I mentioned and to create a prototype website, which I plan to deploy in 2016.

-Previously I worked with Flash, Fireworks, Illustrator, SEO, etc

-I can start as an intern in Programming or as Technical Support and advance to a role with higher responsibilities.

------
nikhil01
Location:India, Bhopal Remote: Yes can Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Red Hat RHCSA, CEH, Desktop support, Networking, C c++, java Résumé/CV
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5TNr4JMAbvcMGw2Vm9PcTNQYlk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5TNr4JMAbvcMGw2Vm9PcTNQYlk/view?usp=docslist_api):
Email: nikhilkushwaha8022@yahoo.com

------
IceGiant
Location: Sacramento, CA, USA

Remote: Never tried, but willing to

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala (Play, Akka), Angular, MongoDB, C#/.NET, see my résumé for
a complete list

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B37aJk3R4w5idlhYbVBDNlN1TU...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B37aJk3R4w5idlhYbVBDNlN1TU..).

Email: mdolmsted@ucdavis.edu

\----------------------------------

I'm an engineer with over 3 years experience, eager to continue learning and
applying my skills

------
nikhil01
Location:India Bhopal Remote: Yes, can be Willing to relocate: Sure
Technologies: Desktop support Networking CEH C C++ RedHat RHCSA CCNA
Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5TNr4JMAbvcMGw2Vm9PcTNQYlk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5TNr4JMAbvcMGw2Vm9PcTNQYlk/view?usp=docslist_api)
Email : nikhilkushwaha8022@yahoo.com

------
apineda
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Business Analyst, UX, AngularJS, NodeJS/Koa, more

Résumé/CV: [http://www.alexpineda.ca](http://www.alexpineda.ca)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.alexpineda.ca/uploads/1/4/4/5/14455974/alexpineda...](http://www.alexpineda.ca/uploads/1/4/4/5/14455974/alexpinedaresumeaug2016__1_.pdf)

------
gastonche
Location: Buea, Cameroon. UTC +1 Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: javascript, angularjs, angular 2, php, laravel, html5 , css3 ,
material design standards, ionic framework, ionic 2.

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3YEqKrxyKtsdEh6dFhid3Jtajg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3YEqKrxyKtsdEh6dFhid3Jtajg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: gastonnkh@gmail.com

------
dakerfp
Location: Recife, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Golang, Python, Javascript, Computer Graphics, Computer
Vision, Qt, OpenGL, Unity3D, Gazebo, Prolog, Tensorflow, WebKit

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/daker-fernandes-
pinheiro-8887512...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daker-fernandes-
pinheiro-8887512..). , [http://dakerfp.com](http://dakerfp.com)

Email: dfp@cin.ufpe.br

reply

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes, for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: JavaScript, Typescript/ES6, Backbone.js/React, node.js,
grunt/Gulp, D3

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/JpdIRD](http://goo.gl/JpdIRD)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

I am a front-end developer with 11+ years experience of javascript
programming.

------
josephwolf_uk
Location: London, England

Remote: Prefer not to

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mostly Java and web stuff. A lot of breadth!

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/josephwolf/CV](https://github.com/josephwolf/CV)

Email: josephwolf.uk@gmail.com

Junior developer with 2 years experience working at a Shoreditch startup.
Strong commitment to agile/XP practices. Up-beat, enthusiastic, and willing to
dive into unknown waters at a moment's notice.

Looking for something fun!

------
VG77
Location: Hungary Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: Ansible,
bash, a bit of python, Jenkins, Maven, Nexus, Linux Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/today/influencer?authorId=184353719](https://www.linkedin.com/today/influencer?authorId=184353719)
Email: gabezzz@gmail.com Other: devops guy...and very much interested in
security

------
silenteh
Zurich Switzerland - REMOTE

Freelancer with more than 15 years of experience.

Recent work:

\- Developed a Java service which saves 50% of costs to an Amazon EC2
customer: Java + Netty

\- Developed a advertising server which handles over 50 billion impressions
per month: Java + Netty

\- Developed a statistics collector which records over 50 billion impressions
per month: Scala + Netty + Akka + HDFS

\- Writing Golang code for over two years

\- DevOps role: created several continuous integration and deployment
pipelines.

\- Over 10 years of Linux administration

\- Several blockchain projects

Email in the profile.

Sebastian

------
aweb
Location: Currently in Paris, I will be in Tokyo, Japan for one year from the
start of February 2017 and then back in Paris

Remote: Potentially

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django), C#, Java, Android, Swift, iOS, Ansible, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/antoninlenfant/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antoninlenfant/en)

Email: My account is antonin.lenfant and hosted on Google's email service

------
mbaker
Location: Mountain View, CA

Willing to relocate: San Francisco Bay Area only (or remote)

Remote: Onsite or Remote w/ in-person meetings

Technologies: JavaScript, Mobile-web, Node.JS, Responsive Web Design,
Progressive Enhancement, UX Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mibake.space/pdf/Baker-Michael_resume_Frontend-
Engine...](http://mibake.space/pdf/Baker-Michael_resume_Frontend-Engineer_UX-
Design.pdf)

Email: cleverbaker@gmail.com

\----------*----------

------
sibaditya

      Location: Gurgaon, INDIA
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Android 4.1 and above, core Java, data structure
      Résumé/CV:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/is60nlpuadhlvpi/Sibaditya%20Maiti....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/is60nlpuadhlvpi/Sibaditya%20Maiti.docx?dl=0)

    
    
      Email:sibaditya.maiti@gmail.com

------
bwepngong
Location: Cameroon, Buea Remote: Yes &nbsp Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Java, Android, PHP, Html5, Yii2, Laravel5, C, Arduino, Linux and
bash, MikroC and CCS C.
Resume/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B374eATfVHUidkZxRDlpM1JYU2...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B374eATfVHUidkZxRDlpM1JYU28)
Email: bwepngong@gmail.com

------
BuffaloBills

      Location: Western NY
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: NEW YORK CITY
      Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Java, Javascript, MongoDB, SQL, Redis, RabbitMQ
      Résumé/CV: Please email me for a copy
      Email: fullstackcoder90@gmail.com
    

Full Stack Software Developer working on a rapidly growing web application. I
particularly enjoy debugging and fixing problems around scaling and
performance.

------
desaiguddu
Location : Mumbai, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : Swift, iOS 10, macOS, watchOS, tvOS

CV : 6 Years iOS Developer, [https://sumry.me/arpan](https://sumry.me/arpan)

Email : arpan@mobilefirst.in

Domains : Automobile, Fashion-tech, Enterprise apps

Work : [http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45](http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45)

Shoot me a line with your product/ startup - I will share relevant case study
of my previous work

------
random42
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, golang, ML/NLP/Analytics, Hadoop, Cassandra,
Postgres/MySQL, EC2, S3, Bootstrap, jQuery

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IRlhxqQFQcdeqCnpmA0KoVeO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IRlhxqQFQcdeqCnpmA0KoVeORPxukYEYimeDxeInWPI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com

------
nmetz
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, C#/.NET, Unity, Java, Git, Azure

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/metznic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/metznic)

Email: nicmetz@jackmoves.com

Bio: Experience in building games and back end applications, willing to learn
new technologies.

Interest: Looking for an entry/mid level position with learning opportunities
and strong mentors.

------
gastonche
Location: Buea, Cameroon, UTC+1

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies:javascript, php, html5, angular js, angular 2, ionic framework,
ionic 2, laravel, nodejs,expressjs, material design standards.

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3YEqKrxyKtsdEh6dFhid3Jtajg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3YEqKrxyKtsdEh6dFhid3Jtajg/view?usp=sharing)

Email:gastonnkh@gmail.com

------
mtrunkat
Location: Prague, Czech republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: NodeJS, PHP, Javascript, AWS, Linux

Email: marek at trunkat.eu

LinkedIn/Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marektrunkat](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marektrunkat)

I am a full-stack developer with wide experience, from architecture of AWS
based infrastructure and backend development through to frontend JavaScript
frameworks.

------
mariuszslabicki
Location: Poland, but I plan to move

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Rather no

Technologies: OMNeT++, Python, C++, Matlab, R, Wireless Networks (LTE, WiFi)

Résumé/CV: iitis.pl/~mslabicki/

Email: mariuszslabicki account on gmail server

I am a wireless networks researcher who is finishing PhD. My main area is LTE
networks, but I am open for work in all kinds of IoT, 5G and so on. I plan to
spend few months in other country (family issues) so I can work remotely.

------
nulldata
Location: Vordingborg, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only to Copenhagen

Technologies: C#, Unity3D, Rust, F#, PlayFab, C, C++, Haskell, Python,
Javascript, Flask, Redis.

Resumé/CV: Upon request

[http://github.com/nulldatamap](http://github.com/nulldatamap)

Email: nulldatamap@gmail.com

I've been programming for 9 years, mostly focusing on systems programming and
game programming with backend programming on the side.

------
bepolite
Location: Cameroon

Remote: Yes

Willing to reloacate: Yes

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, Ruby on Rails, AngularJs, jquery Datatables,
Javascript

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/achoarnold](https://www.linkedin.com/in/achoarnold)

Resume: [https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf](https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf)
email: arnold@archlinux.info

------
zachgold
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, Nodejs, Docker, React, Angular

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/zach-
goldstein-90489a5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zach-goldstein-90489a5)
[https://github.com/zachgoldstein](https://github.com/zachgoldstein)

Email: zachgold@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
hussainsaify
Location:Noida Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:Yes Technologies:ASP.NET,
AngularJS, MVC, JavaScript,ADO.NET, Entity Framework, WEBAPI 2.0. Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/w/s!AhZK5WZuPO0PnPYCRcZpd_R0oIBaCw](https://1drv.ms/w/s!AhZK5WZuPO0PnPYCRcZpd_R0oIBaCw)
Email:itssaify.17@live.com

------
sidazhou

      Location: Canada, US, China
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, React, Ruby on rails, Matlab, python, sklearn, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/psqt1z7z9qsipvv/Sida_Zhou_resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: sidazhou{at}gmail.com
      Homepage: http://www.sidazhou.com

------
nappy297
Location: cameroon, Buea Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Java,android,web,play frame work, php Resume/CV: www.github.com/nappy29 Email:
ewaneenombe@gmail.com

I have been developing java application now for over 5yrs and android for over
3 yrs now. I have had alot of jobs on web working with php, Javascript, j
query, rubyonrails etc

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C, PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
dewyatt
Location: Winchester, VA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Python, Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, C/C++, AWS EC2/many,
Jenkins, Apache, Nginx

Résumé/CV:
[http://dewyatt.com/files/DanielWyattResume.pdf](http://dewyatt.com/files/DanielWyattResume.pdf)

Email: daniel@dewyatt.com

I love automation and systems engineering/architecting.

------
DrSayre
Location: Central Kentucky

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, Ember (Would like to learn more about
Elixir Phoenix or Express)

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/DrSayre

Email: DrSayre2002@yahoo.com

My main experience is using Rails with nearly 5 years at a Church Management
Software company. I have started to use Ember more recently. Would like to
learn more about Elixir Phoenix.

------
thanossar
Location: Thessaloniki, Greece

Willing to relocate: No

Remote: Yes. Adjustable in your work hours.

Technologies: JavaScript (language fundamendals and design patterns),
WebGL/three.js, PHP, MySQL, Java, HTML5/CSS, OOP, MEAN stack

Résumé/CV:
[http://thanossar.com/files/CV.pdf](http://thanossar.com/files/CV.pdf)

Email: kwthanos@gmail.com

------
mbavio
_Location:_ Argentina (UTC-3)

 _Remote:_ Yes, strongly preferred

 _Willing to relocate:_ Perhaps

 _Technologies:_ Javascript, React, Angular, CSS, Sass, PostCSS, UI Design,
Node, Rails, AWS

 _Résumé /CV:_ by email, uncompleted portfolio at
[http://martinbavio.com](http://martinbavio.com)

 _Email:_ mbavio at gmail.com

Looking for projects that matter. Thanks!

------
canadiancreed
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies: Java(Spring, Hibernate, JavaFX), Python(DJango), PHP, SQL(MySQL,
Postgres)

Résumé/CV: please email

Email: creedis [at] gmail dot com

Looking for opportunities to work with the JVM stack and/or python. Have
experience with Core Java, Spring, Hibernate, multiple app servers, and some
experience with Scala, core Python, and DJango.

------
hashx
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Javascript (Node, React, d3.js), Python, Machine Learning.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6gMBxC04UxhZnQ1eVgwc0V0WDQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6gMBxC04UxhZnQ1eVgwc0V0WDQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: rsyncf@gmail . com

------
scooter00030
Boulder, CO Yes Yes HTML 5, CSS, Bootstrap, JavaScript, JQuery
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W7iAo5v7OeqveeSVkd-
DC3Zm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W7iAo5v7OeqveeSVkd-
DC3ZmR4jJ5RS9U-HbAhBh3cU/edit) Scooter00030@gmail.com

------
aconz2

      Location:            TN, USA
      Remote:              Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:        OCaml, Racket, Python, C, Haskell
      Résumé/CV:           aconz2.github.io
      Email:               aconz2@gmail.com
    

Seeking work on programming languages, compilers, DSLs, and static analysis.

------
atombath

      Location: Detroit, MI 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, please. WA/OR/CO preferred.
      Technologies: (MSFT stack) C#/.Net, SQL Server, JS/jQuery
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-casteel-43171a59
      Email: LeviathanSource@gmail.com

------
NoCanDo
Location: Germany, UTC+2

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: CSS, HTML, Java, Python, C#, AWS, Go, Rust, Git, MySQL, always
strongly willing to learn new tech (like OpenCV Python + Java being my next
learning project)

Résumé/CV: Via Email

Email: [http://scr.im/nocando](http://scr.im/nocando)

------
kkso

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Possible
      Technologies: Linux; Perl qw/AnyEvent Mojolicious/; PostgreSQL; MySQL; Apache; nginx; git
      Résumé/CV: http://kolesnikov.ws/cv.txt
      Email: iamkkso@gmail.com
    

Lets get working;)

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Delphi, Javascript, Android, C#, Xamarin, SQL Server,
MySQL, Postgres, Scheme, Prolog, Windows, Mac OS X, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Email: zephyrfalcon@gmail.com

------
yeayea
Location: South Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Hadoop, Pig, Spark, MapReduce, HBase et al., C++, C, STL, Core
Java, Data Structures, Algorithms, Multithreading, Performance Engineering,
Scalability.

Résumé/CV/linkedin: [https://bit.ly/2bGFEc4](https://bit.ly/2bGFEc4)

Email: see ABOUT or CV

------
htrmeira
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Android (Java), Bash, OpenStack, Cloud Foundry,
Play Framework, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, HAProxy, DNS, DHCP, Zabbix, Apache2,
Iptables, KVM, LXC, Dokan.

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/84DbC6](http://goo.gl/84DbC6)

Email: htrmeira at gmail dot com

------
double_h
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Java, .Net, AWS, Spring, MySQL, ExpressJS, DevOps,
Everything Backend

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr5urs6fgv53l5i/CV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr5urs6fgv53l5i/CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hrshasan@gmail.com

------
al11588
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python | Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript
| Angular|

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-
lawson-b8300635](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635)

GitHub: www.github.com/al11588

Email: al11588@gmail.com

------
TyRDave
Location: SK, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Java, Python, Django, HTML, CSS, Javascript, AngularJS,
Suneido

LinkedIn: [https://ca.linkedin.com/in/tyler-
davidson-51163550](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/tyler-davidson-51163550)

Resume: Please email me for a full resume

Email: ty.r.dave@gmail.com

------
jatinjagia
Location : Hyderabad

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes,depends on the right role.

Technologies: Android,Java

Resume/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ryas19fb53wmf9y/Moderncv_Casual.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ryas19fb53wmf9y/Moderncv_Casual.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jatinjagia12@gmail.com

------
orik
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, Angular, Ionic, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/PjH2kU](http://goo.gl/PjH2kU)

Email: erik.uri@gmail.com

3 years experience working at local startups with Javascript technologies,
just finished going back to school to formalize my education.

------
maniscoming
Location: Buea, Cameroon, Africa Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: PHP(Laravel), Ruby(Rails), Python(Django) Resume/CV:
[http://goo.gl/HsaVUB](http://goo.gl/HsaVUB) Email:sudodnfupdate@gmail.com

------
guessmyname
Location: Medellin, Colombia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Bash, PHP, Go, some Ruby and Python; web stuff too (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript).

Résumé/CV: [https://cixtor.com/resume.pdf](https://cixtor.com/resume.pdf)

Email: \u0063\u0069\u0078\u0074\u006f\u0072\u0064\u0073 [at] gmail.com

------
andys627

      Location: Reno, NV
     
      Remote: Yes, occasional travel
     
      Willing to relocate: No
     
      Technologies: React/Redux, Angular. Node.js/Express.js. SQL/No-SQL. Git.
     
      Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com
     
      Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

------
brahyam
Location: Caracas, Venezuela.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Full Stack, Ruby, Java, Android, PHP, HTML, Javascript ...

Résumé/CV:
[https://ve.linkedin.com/in/brahyam/en](https://ve.linkedin.com/in/brahyam/en)

Email: meneses.brahyam@gmail.com

------
kylek
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Colorado or Oregon pref)

Technologies: Linux, Docker, python, bash

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/dQDFXv](https://goo.gl/dQDFXv)

Email: kyle@localkost.com

\---

Seeking a position as a Linux systems engineer/administrator/SRE/devops/ninja

------
Kluny
Location: Victoria, BC

Remote: Prefer to to work on site, but I will for the right job.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Denmark or France.

Technologies: PHP (CakePHP framework), Javascript/jQuery, MySql, SVN,
Linux/Unix

Some experience with Java and willing to learn more.

Résumé/CV: Please request (I'll update this later)

Email: in profile.

------
angelga
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: C#, Python, PowerShell

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/angelga](https://www.linkedin.com/in/angelga)

Email: @gmail.com: ang3lxyz

I love stress/long haul testing, benchmarking, and running services.

------
cywil
Location: Cork, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Java, HTML, CSS, T-SQL, SQL Server, Shell Scripting

Résumé/CV:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/jakubcywinski](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/jakubcywinski)

Email: cywil0126 (at) gmail.com

------
memohernandez

      Location:Austin, TX
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:Yes
      Technologies:HTML,CSS,Javascript,AngularJS,Wordpress,Adobe Creative Suite
      Résumé/CV: http://goo.gl/TeBSOI
      Email:guillermohernandez [at] gmail [dot] com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

------
smkellat

      Location:  Ashtabula, Ohio
      Remote:  No
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:  IPAWS, MARC21, Unisys IDRS
      Résumé/CV:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkellat
      Email:  Contact through LinkedIn

------
sauravjain
Location: New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Go, Python, Javascript, SQL, AWS,

Java, HTML/CSS, D3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/saurav.io/Resume.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/saurav.io/Resume.pdf)

Email: sj2726@columbia.edu

------
jrgoj
Location: Minneapolis / Saint Paul, MN USA

Remote: I prefer a mix

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, C#, Web API, SQL, Mongo, Elasticsearch, Javascript, React,
Node, Azure, much more

Experience: 10 years FTE development experience, leadership roles, consulting
services as well

Resume: Please email me

Email: grjrojo at gmail

------
zuzuleinen
Location: Berlin

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, Magento, Laravel, Symfony

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-
boar-7aa32ab7](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-boar-7aa32ab7)

Email: andrey.boar@gmail.com

------
alfo_
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, US only

Technologies: C/C++, Java, C#, Javascript/ES6, NodeJS, PHP, Docker, Git & more

Résumé/CV: [https://alfo.io/resume.pdf](https://alfo.io/resume.pdf)

Email: contact@alfo.io

------
mrwnmonm
Location: Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4l4ue0pj6pfbtgw/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4l4ue0pj6pfbtgw/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mrwnmonm@gmail.com

------
meta_AU
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Currently managing CD pipeline using GitLab and Kubernetes on
CoreOS/AWS. Lead Java developer. Have used or contributed to Rust, Go,
Clojure, Node/JS, React, Angular.

Email: hn@tamrill.com.au

------
hackersaurav
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Nodejs, Java / J2EE, Angularjs, Ansible, AWS

Resume/CV: [http://goo.gl/lLRjyn](http://goo.gl/lLRjyn)

Email: saurav1991@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
acenasir86
Location: Canada

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Wordpress, Bootstrap, HTMl5. PHP. SQL
    
      Résumé/CV: acenasir.com
    
      Email: ace.nasir@me.com

------
sremani
Location: Dallas TX

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: I want to work on F# or OCaml

Resume: .net developer

Email: sremani@outlook.com

Over 10 years experience in Software development. Interested in functional
programming.

------
elpoisterio
Location: Jaipur, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (after june'17)

Technologies:Android, Java, Node, Python, Mongo, Redis, Storm

Résumé/CV:rebrand.ly/rishabh_resume

Email: rishabhyadav@aol.com

------
sadiqevani
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, JavaScript, Anything that has to do with
JavaScript.

Résumé/CV: www.sadiqevani.com

Email: inaveq[a-t]gmail.com

------
mateeyow
Location: Cagayan de Oro, Philippines Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Email: matthew.torres211@gmail.com

------
hncurator
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Content curator. Available to work on projects part-time,
piecemeal or as needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
Gyonka
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Always willing to come to a client!

Technologies: iOS + Android, Go, Docker, Rails, Node.js, React + React Native,
Angular, SQL, Postgres -> and access to a network of talent for any resources
you might need.

Résumé/CV: [http://bonafero.com](http://bonafero.com)

Email: hello@bonafero.com

Bonafero is a boutique software development firm based out of Toronto. We have
fantastic global talent, (ex-Google, ex-Apple, etc). We are new, but work hard
to deliver tremendous value to our clients as we grow our portfolio.

If you are a developer - get in touch! We are always interested in expanding
our network of engineering partners, and sharing war stories about crazy
projects.

